# Old time Battery labels



## garilla (Apr 1, 2009)

I was thinking that if you print out old time battery labels on self adhesive paper then cover with clear spray or clear acetate you could wrap it around a D or C cell and have a great looking vintage battery! I started to look on the web for pics which I found but not too many of all sides to cut and paste together, anyone have any ?? Care to share ??


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a neat idea. I'd probably go for some old labels if they were available. If nothing else, it would make cool display pieces.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Apr 1, 2009)

That is an interesting idea. But you are right, the picture is usually only of one side of the battery.

I buy any old flashlights that I see at garage/estate sales and antique shops, and sometimes the batteries are still inside. 
I don't know why, but sometimes the batteries just die, and they actually never start leaking. So I throw the old batteries in a box, and have started a small collection that way.



I wonder if there are any collector's out there that somehow peels the labels off, and displays them flat in some kind of scrapbook??


----------



## garilla (Apr 1, 2009)

I found these and did some photoshop on the Eveready one, 
print at 2.2" for height and it will fit a D cell exactly in
height, trim to length






This one is from a 9v, cool looking





here is a good one





hahah leak proof


----------



## garilla (Apr 1, 2009)

some more




funny comic





and good ol faithful


----------



## garilla (Apr 1, 2009)

Found this guy on ebay that sells battery labels for old time bats

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-D-Batte...temQQimsxZ20090327?IMSfp=TL090327121001r23905


----------



## Burgess (Apr 1, 2009)

to Garilla --


Thank you for that Ebaay link - they're Beautiful ! :kiss:



Oh, and i really enjoyed yer' Burgess Battery advertisement. 


Can't say i ever saw that one before.




Hey, Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:



You certainly fit right in !
_


----------



## lctorana (Apr 2, 2009)

A circa-1950s Australian contribution:

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/ToranaLC/EvereadyDCell.jpg

linked rather than embedded to preserve 

And here's a C cell from 1980-ish:

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/ToranaLC/IMG_8087.jpg


----------



## garilla (Apr 2, 2009)

my brother found these, ready to print !!! Checkout those expiration dates, Pull these babies out of your flashlight and show someone that
they are still good hahahahah!!! After all those years














How about labels for 18650s to make them look better, start with one of these and add in 
Litihium Ion 3.7V Rechargable, old look , new bat !!!


----------



## garilla (Apr 4, 2009)

I printed these at work on the color printer, used some self adhesive paper
from office depot




applied some clear acetate sticky plastic film




cut out the stickers




applied stickers to new batteries, look at those "best used by" dates !!!




Not a bad beam for 50+ year old batteries wouldn't you say???? Impress your
friends how these old batteries are still powering your light, they'll be amazed!! My old Ranger is loving the old bats!!


----------



## MWClint (Apr 4, 2009)

garilla said:


>



They came out great! :twothumbs


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are really cool, thanks for the pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 12, 2009)

As cool as those are, you only get to see them twice, when you put them in, and when you pull them out after they die. I don’t know about you guys but I think it would be absolutely awesome to resize them for li-ions and stuff, I’d love to have 18650 cells dressed up to look like they cam form the 50’s. Then your friends would really ask questions when they saw them sitting in the charger!
 
Oh I just noticed someone else had this idea! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 12, 2009)

Cool to see they expiration dates on batteries back then. Odd thing is I don't recall ever seeing dates on any battery from the 70's and 80's before. Seems like once there was "born-on dating" from BUDWEISER then you started seeing Duracell/Energizer using the Good until 2017 labels.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 12, 2009)

So I tried my hand at re labeling my 18650 batteries, I used 3 different designs and after heavily modifying them in the paint program so they would fit correctly on the narrow 18mm cells:hairpull: I cut one up a hundred times for the template and it was easy from there “except for getting the crystal clear box tape on them”. 
 
My first 3 I finished are for my Wolf Eyes M90 with the 168 extender, they came out pretty good. Though fit very, very snug:sweat:.
 



 
The other two, one for my EDC-P7 “a modified Burgess design, I deleted some words to save space and I changed the made in “country” to U.S.S.R. as a joke. 
 
The last one is another EverReady design, though I changed the date from 1950 to 1905. This one goes to my unprotected AW 18650 I keep as a spear for my EDC-P7. You can’t see in the picture, but my printer was running out of ink so there are a few very fine lines of blue that matches the cells almost perfectly, to the point of making it look almost original:shrug::thumbsup:.

 
Note: The first picture was taken during the day and shows true detail, the last two were at night with a 100 watt bulb around a foot away and it makes them look a lot worse then in reality:thumbsdow. You can’t really see the tape at all in real life. 
 
From front, then turned around a bit.



As you can see the lighting really made them look like crap, but they aren't that bad in real life:twothumbs.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice! AW should make a special run with there olde labels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Burgess (Apr 26, 2009)

Could be some *Copyright and Liability issues* involved there.


However, if he *could* make some in *Burgess* wrappers . . . .







It's been more than *40 years* since i've bought a Burgess battery !

_


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 26, 2009)

Isn't it funny how old stuff can be cool again.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 26, 2009)

Check this website.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Could be some *Copyright and Liability issues* involved there.
> 
> 
> However, if he *could* make some in *Burgess* wrappers . . . .
> ...



Shh. Nobody needs to know...:naughty: .


----------



## ackbar (Apr 26, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Could be some *Copyright and Liability issues* involved there.
> 
> 
> However, if he *could* make some in *Burgess* wrappers . . . .
> ...



Is Burgess still around to sue ya?


----------



## batterymaker1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice ideas--but a 752 is an AB battery pack designed for a Zenith Trans Oceanic portable radio.

If you're wanting vintage looking D's or C's, you need vintage 950's and 935's.

I noticed someone scared up my old Eveready 950 and Burgess scans. I've since improved them with designs like these:

Bill














Bill


----------



## swampgator (Jul 17, 2009)

garilla said:


> Not a bad beam for 50+ year old batteries wouldn't you say???? Impress your
> friends how these old batteries are still powering your light, they'll be amazed!! My old Ranger is loving the old bats!!


 
Nice looking Ranger!


----------



## Burgess (Jul 17, 2009)

to Batterymaker1 --


Nice Work !


:thumbsup:

_


----------



## andyw513 (Jul 26, 2009)

batterymaker1 said:


> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow at the old "B" battery. :wow:


----------



## C.F.Burgess Battery (Jan 19, 2010)

ackbar said:


> Is Burgess still around to sue ya?


actually , we are ... 

very much alive and well ...

about to release our newly redesigned for the 21st Century safari Lites and redesigned Radar Lite ...

the "old look" is the look of our Heritage line of batteries ...

Thanks for asking :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 19, 2010)

C.F.Burgess Battery said:


> actually , we are ...
> 
> very much alive and well ...
> 
> ...



Cool! Do you have a website? Or a link?


----------



## C.F.Burgess Battery (Jan 19, 2010)

Big_Ed said:


> Cool! Do you have a website? Or a link?



Working on them ...
Facebook page 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Burge...es/Burgess-Battery/263161756206?v=wall&ref=mf

and webpage in the works ...

an old YahooGroups page 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BurgessBattery/ 

I've had some major medical problems with my son and things came to a commercial halt ...


----------



## Apollo Cree (Jan 19, 2010)

Some interesting pics here: 

http://www.antiqueradios.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=113152&sid=1cec88e92ff7276634c1113103ed8676

Gosh, you guys are making me feel old. I vaguely remember the old high voltage "B" batteries in various sizes and voltages wrapped with paper/cardboard labels. 

I clearly remember "A" filament batteries in the 60's. Dry cell, 1.5 volts, about the size of two beer cans stacked one on top of each other. I remember using them to start fuel-powered model airplanes. On strings, none of this fancy radio controlled stuff.


----------



## C.F.Burgess Battery (Jan 20, 2010)

We supplied the Navy with quite a few Big "B" batteries during Gulf War 1 for back up radios ... good ol tube radios keep on keepin on !!

Thanks for the web link ... they might have artwork we don't have ....


----------



## Burgess (Jan 22, 2010)

To C.F. Burgess Battery --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:


Best of Luck (and health) to you and your Family, in 2010.


I'll be watching for yer' New Products !

:wave:
_


----------



## C.F.Burgess Battery (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks!!

like your avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## nikon (Jan 23, 2010)

Leakproof batteries.....


----------



## C.F.Burgess Battery (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice loking 50's and 60's era Burgess D cell design ..

Anybody have a pre WWII Burgess D cell ?

We have catalog artwork , but , of course , that only shows the front of the cell ...


----------



## Prewar Schwinn (Apr 23, 2010)

*Vintage Battery Labels*

Hello I just joined this site. Forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong forum. I'm looking for someone that might have a late 30's or early 40's scan of a 6 volt lantern battery label. I need it to cover a latern battery for a prewar schwinn bicycle. I found D cell scans and they work great for my other bikes. At the bottom it says I may not post images or I would have attached the 1938 D cell eveready scan for everyone's use. 

Thanks


----------



## Prewar Schwinn (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello I'm brand new to the forum. I have D cell eveready scans dated 1938 if anyone would like them. I'm looking for a 6 volt lantern battery scan from the mid 30's to mid 40's. The D cell battery scans work perfect for my 36 and 37 prewar schwinn battery trays. I have a 1940 Schwinn bicycle that takes the 6 volt latern battery hence the need for a 6 volt lantern battery vintage scan. Please post or e-mail if you can help. I think I'm too new to post images. My e-mail is [email protected] if anyone wants a copy of the 38 D cell eveready scan I have please e-mail. Thanks


----------



## ronkar (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

Welcome.

You might get a better answer in the Flashlight Collecting forum. Scroll down a bit more on the index. 

The easy way to show a photo is to put it elsewhere, and put the link here.

:welcome:


----------



## VegasF6 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

Thats a neat idea. I wonder if the Ray-O-Vac wrapper found here would work if you printed 2 of them? Perhaps some scaling would be in order, but should be do-able. 

Here are the rest of them, for those who don't want to google
http://www.crystalradio.net/misc/batteries/index.shtml


----------



## boss429 (Apr 25, 2010)

Apollo Cree said:


> Some interesting pics here:
> 
> http://www.antiqueradios.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=113152&sid=1cec88e92ff7276634c1113103ed8676
> 
> ...


2
Ditto that-you needed something big to get those glowplugs glowing! I remember no longer being able to buy those beer can batteries at the "Pic-n-Save"! I had a P-51 and a front engine dragster on string-you might get dizzy if you put enough fuel in them or your string got broken and was way too short-LOL


----------



## Prewar Schwinn (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link I will try that forum as well. I wish I could attach the scan I have but I'm too new and my image source will not allow me to attach .pdf files. If someone is interested I could e-mail them the scan I have if they know how to convert them to .jpg or other. 

Thank you


----------



## Prewar Schwinn (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

ronkar thanks for the advice I appreciate it. 

VegasF6 I think it would work but I'm a stickler for correctness. That scan is for a dry cell and I need a vintage 6 volt lantern battery scan. 

If either of you know how to convert a .pdf to a .jpg I can e-mail you the D cell eveready 1938 scan so it can be posted for others to use. 

Thanks


----------



## ronkar (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

Have not tried this, but it looks as if it should work.

Conversion of pdf to jpg format:

http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/how-to-convert-a-pdf-file-to-word-excel-or-jpg-format/

Let us know how it looks.


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

If you dont want to install new software or whatever you can send it to me and ill convert if for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prewar Schwinn (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*



RepProdigious said:


> If you dont want to install new software or whatever you can send it to me and ill convert if for ya. :thumbsup:


 
That sounds great if you can e-mail me [email protected] I can e-mail you the .pdf scan. Or if you post your e-mail address I will e-mail you. Thanks!


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*



Prewar Schwinn said:


> That sounds great if you can e-mail me [email protected] I can e-mail you the .pdf scan. Or if you post your e-mail address I will e-mail you. Thanks!



Email sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

And here's the Eveready 1938 Prewar D Cell Label (with spelling error) @ 1200dpi in simple baseline optimized JPEG! Rightclick and 'save as' to download, if anyone would like any other format/quality or a vector drawing of any kind just shout!
:wave:

[edit] And here  you can find the second version with the spelling error corrected![/edit]


----------



## Burgess (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

Well, not exactly *Awesome* . . . .


Appears to be a rather obvious TYPO error on that vintage 1938 label.


(tsk tsk)

:shakehead___


Somebody went to a LOT of work and effort on that label,
but, sadly, they *neglected* to Proof-read it.

 


Hopefully, a corrected version 2.0 will eventually be released.


BTW, am i the first person who SPOTTED the typo ? ? ?


_


----------



## Mr Happy (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

Perhaps an exsessive use of artistic lisense?


----------



## robk (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

Maybe there was a city in CA by that name way back then? :-}


----------



## VidPro (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

it is a clone  

*BTW, am i the first person who SPOTTED the typo ? ?* 

I was still stuck back on Trade Mark being 2 words, instead of one.
(and i live 40 miles from there)















But that is the way they did it.

Neveready Nine Lies <--- memories


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

You guys mean San Fransisco? That should be San Francisco right?

Incredible how all of you are clever enough to find the typo but none of you actually took the time to fix it.... 

Gimme 2 minutes,ill do it.


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

And here's the long awaited V2 with the corrected 'San Francisco'.......


----------



## Burgess (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

:thumbsup:

lovecpf


_


----------



## psc945 (Jun 7, 2010)

Does anyone have or know where I could get some UK British Battery labels 1900-1945 period.
The single cell (D) and the double linked battery with brass front tag, used in cycle lamps.

Paul


----------



## Exide (Mar 26, 2011)

I do this to as it keeps my lamps original, its never a good idea to laminate, always use clear fablon as then you can wrap the covers around the batterys easy. You can do this with those flat shape four half volt cells to. Take care removing the lables as not to tear them a sharp scalpel is good for this purpose, its well worth the effort as it keeps your lamps original.


----------



## lemeek (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*

Hi. New guy here. I've never done a forum before, so this may not compute. 
Burgess batteries have always interested me. I have been looking for Burgess label scans that I coild download to construct replica batteries. I downloaded some a few years ago and made some #6 dry cell and 45V replica batteries. I have since lost the artwork. Is there anyone who is still posting actual size scans of Burgess batteries?

Leonard

Merged into the existing thread - Norm


----------



## kd4hsh (Aug 18, 2014)

*Any graphics available to make replica 4.5 Volt batteries?*

First post here...

Has anyone here recreated the lables on early three cell (4.5 Volt) batteries like the Eveready Tungsten 705 or Burgess 232? They were used in a few portable radios of the early to mid 1920's. The most common being the RCA Radiola II (2).

I just acquired a Cyclone brand 3 cell battery and will make the lable graphic available for download to anyone that wants it when I'm done.
The battery is dated 1925.

Thanks,
Robert in NC


----------



## Burgess (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Any graphics available to make replica 4.5 Volt batteries?*

Wish I could help . . . .


Good Luck in your searching.

Please let us know what you come up with.


It was my old childhood memories ( Just turned 61 ),

which inspired me to choose my CPF user name of* Burgess* !


As a tribute to this American battery manufacturer of days past . . . .


:welcome:
_


----------



## kd4hsh (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Vintage Battery Labels*



lemeek said:


> Hi. New guy here. I've never done a forum before, so this may not compute.
> Burgess batteries have always interested me. I have been looking for Burgess label scans that I coild download to construct replica batteries. I downloaded some a few years ago and made some #6 dry cell and 45V replica batteries. I have since lost the artwork. Is there anyone who is still posting actual size scans of Burgess batteries?
> 
> Leonard
> ...



Here are a couple of Burgess scans made full size... Sorry I have not yet had time to refine these images...

http://kd4hsh.homestead.com/Battery-Art-02.html

Also check out: http://kd4hsh.homestead.com/Battery-Art-00.html My start on a long term project to publish more battery art.

And visit: http://kd4hsh.homestead.com/Battery-Art-13B.html where you can download a whole PowerPoint of making a reproduction 45 Volt battery of museum grade.

Robert


----------



## kd4hsh (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Any graphics available to make replica 4.5 Volt batteries?*



Burgess said:


> Wish I could help . . . .
> 
> 
> Good Luck in your searching.
> ...


Just yesterday I completed my round battery scanner. I've built a web page for it.

http://kd4hsh.homestead.com/Rnd-Bat-Scan-00.html

So if you have any rare batteries you want scanned, I can do it for you at very low risk to your artifact. It will only cost you the shipping both ways. You will get non-exclusive raw scans that you can use for any reason. If I choose to make corrected images, I will make them available to you.



Please keep in mind that I am especially looking for the 4.5 Volt round batteries used in the RCA Radiola II. The RCA Red Book recommends Eveready 'Tungsten' #705 or Burgess # 232.



Robert


----------



## kd4hsh (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Any graphics available to make replica 4.5 Volt batteries?*

I have completed my first replicas of 3-Cell ( 4.5 Volt - 'D' size ) flashlight batteries dated 1925. You can download the graphic at this URL.. http://kd4hsh.homestead.com/Battery-Art-15.html

Not being a flashlight collector, I had never heard of the Cyclone brand made by the Standard Electric Novelty Company.

I hope to have an Eveready Tungsten battery in hand in the next two weeks to scan and make a similar label. There is also a possibility that I will be getting an Ever-Ready 3-cell torch cell circa WW-I that was found on Salisbury Plain in the UK.






Robert


----------



## kd4hsh (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: Any graphics available to make replica 4.5 Volt batteries?*

I have been searching like crazy for a circa 1925 Burgess Battery Co. No. 232 4.5 Volt flashlight battery. No luck.
As an interim solution I have created a proxy graphic using vintage images. I have built a web page where you can see the results of my effort and download a high rez graphic for your own use.

The link is: http://kd4hsh.homestead.com/Battery-Art-17.html


----------



## netprince (Oct 15, 2014)

Neat idea!


----------



## markbvet (Aug 30, 2019)

Are you still active? I have a question re: an adapter that burgess battery made, that holds 2 spring terminal 6 volt lantern batteries and adapts them to a single screw terminal 6 volt lantern batter, such as the RadarLite used. I'd love to find an adapter or 2.... thanks! Mark B


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 30, 2019)

Contact David White at gotalight. net who can put you in touch with Steve Gitterman who builds batteries for old lights. Steve showed me how to do my own on occasion. His details can be seen in an advertisement at the gotalight site with contact details. Apparently posting a picture of his ad on the gotalight site is verboten here. 

David would love to hear about your old lights to help him fill in historical gaps as well.


----------

